# Barking?



## CrossCreations (Mar 10, 2010)

My Sheba is nearly 14. I've had her since she was a small pup and she has never ever been a barker, very rarely makes any noise at all. However within the last month or so she has begun barking sometimes for no apparent reason... no one at the door, she's been fed & watered, been out, all that stuff.

I am confused. What is she trying to tell me? 

She doesn't bark all day long or anything, but seems now there's at least one or two barking episodes daily. This seems to happen more often in the evening. If I go and spend some time petting and grooming and talking to her, she'll calm down and quit, then start again later or next day. Very new behavior for this dog and confusing. Any ideas?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My older guy barks at times and he is just asking for attention. He doesn't bark much otherwise. He barks and then looks around to see if I heard him and am on my way for some petting. Of coure, he is a bit spoiled and has me trained so I don't know if this is what Sheba is doing or not.

Sheba is a pretty girl.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would highly recommend talking to your vet about this or finding a vet who specializes in seniors. This could be just a silly dog thing, or it could be an early part of some mental deterioration. There are quite a few things senior-pet-specialist-vets can recommend to help if that's the case, and esp as a preventative. 

After attending several sessions on this at a vet conference I went home and really changed up what I'm doing with my older dog! (List of supplements to ask the vet about, being sure to provide sufficient and varied enrichment activities, way more training, more puzzle toys).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I would highly recommend talking to your vet about this or finding a vet who specializes in seniors. This could be just a silly dog thing, or it could be an early part of some mental deterioration. There are quite a few things senior-pet-specialist-vets can recommend to help if that's the case, and esp as a preventative.
> 
> After attending several sessions on this at a vet conference I went home and really changed up what I'm doing with my older dog! (List of supplements to ask the vet about, being sure to provide sufficient and varied enrichment activities, way more training, more puzzle toys).


I was thinking the same thing, if it isn't for attention and is a new behavior it could be the beginnings of canine cognitive disorder or dementia. I'd suggest a senior exam for your Sheba.


----------



## txmn1016 (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree that it could be a sign of mental deterioration. 

However, my golden (ten this year) never really barked until recently either. She only does it now when she hears people coming up the steps outside or at other dogs (either face to face or if she hears them). Personally I think the barking is the result of my dog getting just a little bit grumpier in her old age. 
When I take her to the dog park she won't tolerate crazy dogs or males to run around her and this is when the barking is most prevalent.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Both of my seniors have started doing this, too. My Tiny barks for apparent reasons, however, like she wants her dinner. But she's never done it before, so it's new behavior for her.
My Toby barks and we don't know what he wants, but he does seem to want something. He's a bit harder to figure out. Most of the time I think he does it because he wants help getting up off the slippery floor.
Prior to a few months ago, they were both very, very quiet dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Both of my seniors have started doing this, too. My Tiny barks for apparent reasons, however, like she wants her dinner. But she's never done it before, so it's new behavior for her.
> My Toby barks and we don't know what he wants, but he does seem to want something. He's a bit harder to figure out. Most of the time I think he does it because he wants help getting up off the slippery floor.
> Prior to a few months ago, they were both very, very quiet dogs.


Now that you mention it, my almost 13 year old Barkley has started barking for his dinner, in a very loud and assertive manner! We are taking it as a very good sign these days. Our Toby has always carried on extensive barking sessions with us--we will think something is wrong if he ever stops. Toby even carries on conversations with his toys. 

I suspect dementia in a dog if the dog barks for no apparent reason at nothing, stares into space a lot, gets stuck between furniture or fixtures, appears confused and paces during the night, etc.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

In our dog it was a sign that she lost her hearing. She was able to hear really loud or really high pitched sounds (we think), but nothing more. I think it was frustrating for her, so she barked when she thought she heard something.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone else about talking to your vet. There is such a thing as canine dementia. Our German Shepherd, who will be 11 in May, has recently started barking for seemingly no reason. She doesn't do it a lot, but she will occasionally let out a bark or two when there is nothing to bark at. Our vet just told us to keep an eye on it to see if it progresses, but so far it hasn't. Since your dog is 14, I would definitely get her in for a thorough senior exam.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Casey has been doing this for a while now. My parent's vet has said that it is canine senility from old age. They try to feed him in a kong/buster cube to keep him busy but it is hard to do that every time. 

He'll bark for his water bowl and his food if it is dinner time and he hasn't been given his bowl, too.


----------



## CrossCreations (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for the kind replies above about the barking behavior. I've been very concerned about Sheba and do plan to get her in to the vet.

A couple of friends also mentioned maybe canine dementia, and that had not occurred to me at all. She is showing many other signs of age...deafness and also much weakness. She hasn't been able to climb steps too well for awhile now, can handle a few steps sometimes but I think its been well over a year now since she's been able to handle an entire flight of steps.

It's painful to watch her try and get up from lying on the floor sometimes, so much work for her to get her paws under her and just get up. I do take her for short walks most days and she handles that OK as long as we go slowly and limit the distance. Sometimes she needs to rest a bit before going on. 

I so love this forum! It figures that some of the most caring folks out there would be golden lovers. Thanks so much!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> In our dog it was a sign that she lost her hearing. She was able to hear really loud or really high pitched sounds (we think), but nothing more. I think it was frustrating for her, so she barked when she thought she heard something.


ill go with this one arnie barked more in his last 18 months thn he ever did in his previous 12.5 years we just found it funny cos he would bark and then look around as if to say who was making tht row lol


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

When you take Sheba in, ask about starting her on an anti-inflammatory for her hips and difficulty getting up.

I started my old guy on Duralactin for his arthritis issued a few months ago. It is available through amazon and really helped him. I took him to an orthopedic specialist a few weeks ago and he also started taking a low dose of rimadyl twice a day. It has made a world of difference to him.


----------



## CrossCreations (Mar 10, 2010)

*Update on Sheba...*

Took her to my favorite vet yesterday, had to have help getting her in and out of car. Vet says she has advanced arthritis and also cataracts, knew something wasn't right about her eyes. He put her on Rimadyl for arthritic pain. Seemed better so I tried taking her for a short walking today, didn't go well. We only got 2 yards down from mine and she collapsed and then vomited twice, was shaking like crazy. Let her rest awhile, then she was able to walk back. Called vet who said to back down on meds to 1/2 dose and bring her back if not better in a few days. She's resting again and not barking right now, will watch her close.
Thanks so much for all of the comments above.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CrossCreations said:


> Took her to my favorite vet yesterday, had to have help getting her in and out of car. Vet says she has advanced arthritis and also cataracts, knew something wasn't right about her eyes. He put her on Rimadyl for arthritic pain. Seemed better so I tried taking her for a short walking today, didn't go well. We only got 2 yards down from mine and she collapsed and then vomited twice, was shaking like crazy. Let her rest awhile, then she was able to walk back. Called vet who said to back down on meds to 1/2 dose and bring her back if not better in a few days. She's resting again and not barking right now, will watch her close.
> Thanks so much for all of the comments above.


I'm so sorry to hear that she isn't doing well. I'm not an expert in rimadyl by any stretch of the imagination but I wonder if she may be having an allergic reaction possibly?

I don't want to overly alarm, but the collapse on a walk was our first indication something was wrong with our Barkley. We rushed him to our vet and he had an emergency splenectomy and unfortunately a cancer diagnosis. If the vomiting continues I would definitely get her back to the vet for possible x-rays, sonograms, blood work, and exam. 

As far as having difficulty getting her up, several of us have used a lift aid on our seniors. The one I used wrapped around our Beau's belly and had handles. It helped me get him up and about during the worst times. Carol (Beau Shel) has a thread and photo of the one she used I believed and I hope she will read this thread and chime in. 

Also, related to your initial inquiry, I was catching up on magazines and circulars yesterday and an old Drs Foster and Smith catalog had a section on senior care and dementia. Barking was listed as one of the symptoms. I haven't looked but I bet they have it linked and archived on their website (www.drsfostersmith.com). It had a bunch of other symptoms.

I do sympathize with the cataracts--Barkley is getting them along with deafness. Despite it all he's so sweet when he finally hears us and looks all over trying to find out where we are. He has the happiest look on his face, so I know it doesn't bother him as much as it bothers us.

Please keep us posted. I'm sorry you have having such issues.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

My Cody started doing this one he got older as well. He only did it when I was walking away or out of the room for too long. Once I returned, he stopped barking. I think it was just mild separation anxiety because he was getting older and didn't want to be left alone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have been experiencing the same barking issues with my Senior Golden-he is 14.5 and will turn 15 at the end of August. He doesn't see or hear as well as he use to and seems to get upset when he thinks no one is around.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

All of my older dogs have started barking like this as they got older. I have always thought it was because they were losing their hearing. There is a very good supplement called Cholodin that helps with CCD type symptoms.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> All of my older dogs have started barking like this as they got older. I have always thought it was because they were losing their hearing. There is a very good supplement called Cholodin that helps with CCD type symptoms.


We've been using it as well. A holistic vet was on a TV show here and suggested any dog over age 5 or 6 should get this as a daily supplement to help with cognitive function. I really don't think it helped Barkley too much, but we may have started it too late for him. We're giving it to Toby though.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it has really helped Erin. I didn't start noticing any difference until after about 2 months.


----------

